# www.ChagosDream.com



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

http://www.chagosdream.com/

let me know of any suggestions, comments, concerns, etc.

thanks


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks tight, what does that cost our club needs one?

http://chagosdream.com/


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

great job


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 31 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Looks tight, what does that cost our club needs one?
> 
> http://chagosdream.com/
> [snapback]2937291[/snapback]​*


the cost to design a site like that? or to host the website?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Unbelievable guys...Never thought you would make this actually happen...


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

total $


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You do great work! And fast too


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

speak to "vertex", he's hosting this site (thx vertex ), but for a small site like this, you're not looking at more than like $6 or $7 a month... to design it, you can get someone to do a job like that for $100 i assume... i've never done one for money, so i wouldn't know in all honesty *shrugs*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YOU GUYS ARE GREAT....I HAVE NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR YOU PEOPLE


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Nice work!!!


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: good job on the website. we should be starting on the caddy this sunday so the buildup pics should be commin pretty soon


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

thanks. also "progress"... keep me posted if you can. for example:

"Car's paint job finished. on its way to *whoever* in *whatever state* to get upholstery done" ... and then post pics of the car's paint job

you know? so that a visitor to the site will know, at any given time, what stage the car's progress is at


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

caddi getting picked up from chagos house in salinas cali.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

bro, you need to fix his name... you put Chango (monkey) under the link, chago...


Contact Chago
~~~>Chango<~~~ would welcome a visit (call before-hand), or any encouragement, including if you'd like to send a card, flowers, etc.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

caddy at eastbay60 back yard in fremont cali readdy for work to be started on sunday


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

website looks GREAT! 
the pics are a true testament of brotherhood and solidarity that the lowrider community can have!


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Great work guys. Very positive thing everyone is doing to help out this young man and very positive for the lowriding community as well.


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

I posted this in the other thread but I figured i'd post it here too, if you need any help with the website let me know, i've got lots of experience and lots of free time


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 31 2005, 11:08 PM
> *bro, you need to fix his name... you put Chango (monkey) under the link, chago...
> Contact Chago
> ~~~>Chango<~~~ would welcome a visit (call before-hand), or any encouragement, including if you'd like to send a card, flowers, etc.
> [snapback]2937562[/snapback]​*


eh common mistake, could happen to anyone... i was rushing to fix the site ASAP. thx for bringing it to my attention, it's fixed now. any other problems, plz let me know.

Eightn9ne, i'll let you know, i may take you up on that offer if/when traffic to the site starts increasing


----------



## Saggas (Feb 9, 2004)

you know, anyone that says, people don't give a shit about anyone else in the world accept for themselves in this fast paced world, need to take a step back and look at how people band together and help others in need.!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lets get this pinned to the top


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i will be making a donation as soon as i get paid!!!

liek they said, won't be much, but evey little bit counts....

are any magazines getting involved with this, would be a great way to prove the unity of lowriders!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Website looks good!!!!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

thx everyone


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

damn good idea and damn good job on the website bro :thumbsup:


----------



## caddy_teXxx (Nov 21, 2002)

looking good, hes gonna be getting a real nice caddy!!


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

very nice!!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i'll keep this thread open to let you know of any developments i make to the site. also if anyone has any questions or anything

New developements:
-- updated the "Progress" page
-- divided the "Pictures" section up so it's more organized.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

The site looks really good bro.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Website looks really good :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is a more updated list for the site Stealth...


..................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

510-894-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
NEEDED

Chromer~
NEEDED

Batteries~
NEEDED

Continental kit~
NEEDED

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
Maverick- front cylinders
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo/Electronics~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player
PitbullPimp- PS2

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER- $100
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
CaddyRidah- fundraiser
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Batteries- NEEDED
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
Accumulators (?)- NEEDED
Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
Y Block - Tufly (BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- )
Caddy Backing Plates- Maverick
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms (79' Cadillac)- 63BEACHCRUIZER 
Lower A-arms reinforced- STREET SWEEPAZ
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
New Ball Joints- 509Rider


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

done


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

i fucking hate paypal can i just mail a check


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah send an email to Dan, and he'll give you an address you can mail the payment to

EDIT: Dan = 216rider


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

are any mags involved in this.....that would show really good publicity for us lowriders!!!


----------



## Sonia (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Apr 1 2005, 06:34 PM
> *are any mags involved in this.....that would show really good publicity for us lowriders!!!
> [snapback]2941337[/snapback]​*


Street Customs, Street Low and Lowrider all know of the project. KMEL and KWLD 94.9 radio stations have also been informed. Myself, MrImpala2000510 and his wife are making phone calls and sending out letters. The magazines really can not do anything until it is completed, as far as featuring the ride, but for right now, we do know what's going on and well, I'm doing my part to educate us, by contacting the blood banks and the American Red Cross.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sonia_@Apr 1 2005, 06:38 PM
> *Street Customs, Street Low and Lowrider all know of the project. KMEL and KWLD 94.9 radio stations have also been informed. Myself, MrImpala2000510 and his wife are making phone calls and sending out letters. The magazines really can not do anything until it is completed, as far as featuring the ride, but for right now, we do know what's going on and well, I'm doing my part to educate us, by contacting the blood banks and the American Red Cross.
> [snapback]2941360[/snapback]​*


pm sent...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

chagos loged on right know


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys....I'll see you all at the Tennyson show and we can get some group pictures so I can post em up for Chago......and of course some cadis........those are his favorite........Keep your chin up Chago...there are a lot of us out here for you......can't wait to ride side by side going down the Blvd..........and once again....thank for all of you that have done something......anything....from get well cards...to calls...to pics..to shirts....to videos....to parts.......Thank all of you for pulling together


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Hurry up and get a screen name Chago :wave:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight homie!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

two new sections: "News" and "Guestbook"... the guestbook section i'm still working on. it will allow people to leave a message, maybe even attach a picture... who knows.

also, the "pictures" section is now split up. it will be easier to keep track of all the pictures, since i originally underestimated the amount of pictures we'd have, bu ti'ts obvious now that there are going to be hundreds of pictures by the time this project is completed.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

At our picnic on April 30th, we will add a 50/50 raffle and donate 100% of the proceeds from that to the Chago fund. Also, when the time comes, let us handle the rear end reinforcement...Robert


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW! 

Great website bro! Much respect to everyone that is participating in this project! This whole thing helps to restore my faith in mankind... Just when you start to think the world has gone to "the birds" (you know what I mean) something comes along and says that there still is good in the world!

As soon as I get paid I will send out a money order for as much bread as I can spare, it may not be much, but I'll do what I can...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

YO

Everyone go sign the "Guestbook"

http://www.chagosdream.com/


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

lookin good homie


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

EVERYONE READ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS IS A PM FROM IRENE TO ME AND THOUGHT YOU ALL NEEDED TO SEE IT!!




Thanks for the info-- I will be in Cali for a whole week and I will be checking out the hospitals - also spoke with his mom and informed her to check into putting him in another hospital. She said that she is afraid that she will be billed for putting him in another hospital-- and they don't have insurance - medical. They are already after her for a $250,000. bill from October- that medical claims they paid already but she's being billed for it still. This family is in dire need of assistance. Said the 3 kids are in need of clothes and they are very limited in grocery money. Now to top it off- if found out the father is in need of surgery on his eye or he will be losing it- this man is the sole supporter - what will he do then. Medical won't pay because they said Chago comes first. -- So who is going to take care of this family-not the father - due to eye- not medical- due to restrictions- This woman sounds very tired said she sits down and she says she feels she won't be able to get up- She is burning out she needs emotional help.



EVERYONE THAT HAS COLLECTED MONEY GO TO THE WEBSITE AND DEPOSIT IN THE BANK OF AMERICA ACCOUNT THATS OPEN


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HAY EVERYONE LAST NITE I GOT A CHANCE TO TALK WITH MR. GEROGE LOPEZ, AND TOLD HIM ABOUT CHAGO...AND TO CHECK OUT THE SITE....IM GOING TO HAVE SOME STICKERS DONE ASAP TO PASS OUT, AND PASTE EVERYWHERE...EVEN GOING TO USE A FEW OF MY CONTACTS TO HELP US..PEACE


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

anyone want to maybe open a cafepress.com store or something, where we could start selling (for a very low price... making no profit) T-shirts, stickers, bumper-stickers, etc. etc.

i'm having a banner made for the back window of my car at the moment


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I am makin a banner and some window stickers and sendin em out to mrimpala2000510 today. I will send about 20-30 stickers along with the banner.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 4 2005, 01:44 PM
> *I am makin a banner and some window stickers and sendin em out to mrimpala2000510  today. I will send about 20-30 stickers along with the banner.
> [snapback]2952097[/snapback]​*


WHAT DO THE STICKERS LOOK LIKE??? HOW MUCH I COULD USE SOME FOR THE LRM CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 4 2005, 02:12 PM
> *WHAT DO THE STICKERS LOOK LIKE??? HOW MUCH I COULD USE SOME FOR THE LRM  CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> [snapback]2952271[/snapback]​*


pretty much basic block lettering. Thats the ones i can get done the quickest. LMK how many u need keith.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Bruce Nelson Jr.
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

(510)895-5903


is this his house address or business address??? I need to know asap...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

nacho house


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

i need some of them stickers also


fred parnell
753 s 25th st
southbend in 46615


thanks homies


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

I put in $10. Wish ya'll the very best with this. The picture of him looking out the window at the 64 tore me up. I work at a hospital here in Orlando and have thought about going into radiation therapy but building a repoire with a patient might be too much because not everyone survives. I know that the bills of the hospital can be a lot but I'm a lowrider first so I'd much rather see his car get done and then if its needed sell it, but not until the man gets to see his car done and enjoy life for a bit. Once again, my best wishes. Cali Way


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great Job Everyone!!!  

I've mentioned this on my shows but NOW I'd like to get an interview on my radio shows with someone willing to represent and tell us about Chago and his situation and how the lowriding community is coming together to make his dream a reality.

Anytakers? We would have to do the interview before FRIDAY and you have to be ready to talk and give all the 411.

pm me and we will go from there. 



Just my 2 cents:
Blood Drives/Bone Marrow Match can be done for free just contact the Red Cross and tell them the situation. If fact you can most likely have them at every car show just coordinate it with them. Latinos & African Americans are so under represented when it comes to BONE MARROW matches, kids pass away every year because they can't find a match. I do mine every year in October in San Diego. "Xaveir The X-man's Cruise for Cause Blood Drive/Bone Marrow match". Alot of people come out to support. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i'll do it as a last resort, if no one else volunteers.


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

this weekend when i go into town ill tell everyone i know to check it out and donate some money if they can and to have them tell everyone they know to check it out and donate if they can western nebraska hopefully going to get involved


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

check out the "pictures" --> "Chago's car buildup" page :-d

they're in thumbnails now... easier to view.


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

I sure wish the best for Chago. Man I hate to hear when someone gets this type of crap dealt to them...

He surely doesn't deserve this. 

And to think, all I have to complain about is never enough money and sometimes an irritating wife .
I feel so selfish.
YL


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> *and sometimes an irritating wife *


lol. don't let her read this


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WHO DO WE NEED TO CONTACT FOR THE ITEMS LISTED ABOVE SO WE CAN GET THE BALL ROLLING FOR CHAGO IN TEXAS ... MY MEMBERS ARE WILLING TO HELP OUT IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE ....
YOUR TRULY JOK3RLOKO69


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Did homie get the coils already? Just wanted to know if they arrived there... let me know...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

WE GOT SOME MORE MONEY FOR CHAGO... :0


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sweet!!!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i need pictures!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

nacho coils came in! thanxz


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

if anyone out there has money they can donate..we need it asap parts are coming expencive and where about out of cash!


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

A GET WELL CARD FROM TEXAS TO HOMIE CHAGO


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HERES ONE MORE FOR YOU CHAGO


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

AN ONE MORE HOMIE


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

My club has a cruise every year, we are going to pass the hat around to try an help out ant way we can. I'll put togeather a package of photos of the 

day ....................................................................Stay STRONG!


[attachmentid=151815]


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

I just sent $20 to the paypal account....i know its not much but at the time its all i can spare...I will also be sure to meet up with stupa fleck at the strong cruise and pitch in a few more bucks and i am sure some other members of Wicked Illusions might be able to aswell.....

Chris
Wicked Illusions c.c.


also if you guys get some stickers made up let me know...i'll put on on my ride


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

What city is chago out of??


----------



## HurtemInc. (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm fairly new to this board and I have to say that the way ya'll pulled together to help out this young man is great thing. I don't have much money right now but if anyone ever needs help with any of the graphic/web work I'll be more than willing to contribute. [email protected] or hurtem.net


----------



## Yayo (Apr 28, 2004)

i wanna send some money through the mail, wut's the addy and wut would i need to do, its not much but i wanna give.


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

chagosdream.com GET ON THE WEBSITE YO all da info you need is on there


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HELLO IRENE :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

hello joe!! --irene


----------



## downsouthplaya (Jul 29, 2002)

I gave what I could, i'm sorry it couldn't be more, if I were in cali i'd be busting my ass for chago dream.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Every little bit helps... Time is getting short, Lets do this peeps..........Thank you


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i sent some money but it said payment denied :dunno:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

website updated...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Cobra (Apr 10, 2005)

i sent $10 this morning... :thumbsup:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

OK website's pretty up to date at the moment; i'll add the rest of the pictures (unfortunately the pictures are spread over two threads, and i overlooked the second thread  ) later today... check everything out in the meantime though: www.chagosdream.com/


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

if any of the builders want to write a little caption for the website, just describing their part in this project, how they feel about it, etc. i think that would be nice


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I just wanted to take a second to thank you Stealth for doing this website, you've done a stand up job. Much respect from myself and all of us.

~Bret Rider


----------



## PnkCadillac59 (Jan 26, 2004)

A couple of my very good friends helped make Chagos dream come true and worked day and night to get that car completed, I couldn't be more proud to call them my friends!! I would like to say to all of you who worked so hard to get this done and those of you who supported them and donated money and time to the project that you are all exceptional people and make the lowriding community very proud. Lots of love to you all!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 19 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I just wanted to take a second to thank you Stealth for doing this website, you've done a stand up job. Much respect from myself and all of us.
> 
> ~Bret Rider
> [snapback]3161869[/snapback]​*


and it's been a priveledge  Thank all of you for doing hands-on help with Chago's car  Wish i could have been there with you, but unfortunately i'm 1500 miles away :-/

Not going to be taking the site down though, if it's OK with everyone


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on guys we need help to take this to the next level!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=178829


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

my prayers are with chago& his family!
rest in peace.

Tony Parker


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

ORALE GENTE WHTAS THE WORD ON CHAGOSCAR DID IT STAY IN VEGAS AND HOW DID IT DO ? DID IT PLACE AT ANYSHOWS


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

the car stayed in Vegas...with Irene


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Oct 15 2005, 12:50 PM~4006548
> *ORALE GENTE WHTAS THE WORD ON CHAGOSCAR DID IT STAY IN VEGAS AND HOW DID IT DO ? DID IT PLACE AT ANYSHOWS
> *



Yeah bro, it took first at a few cali shows... I think San Francisco Street Low show it took first.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Chagos car at the Harward show with the Tropy


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

did it place? how did it do? is there video of the guys handing it over to her? if so, post it up!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

No there was crazy compitition at the vegas show, Chago's car didn't place unfortunatly but his dream did come true, thanks to everyone involved his ride and his spirit was there in vegas with us, just like he had wished for :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

R.I.P. LITTLE BRO CHAGO :angel:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Also to fill everyone in, the brothers of USO Las Vegas chapter have volunteered to help Aunt Irene any way they can including taking the car to shows and what not, so Chago's Dream will live on with the help of some new members of Sons of Mexico


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

*UCE*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 16 2005, 10:28 PM~4013856
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> UCE
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: UCE......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Oct 16 2005, 11:43 PM~4013644
> *No there was crazy compitition at the vegas show, Chago's car didn't place unfortunatly but his dream did come true, thanks to everyone involved his ride and his spirit was there in vegas with us, just like he had wished for  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> R.I.P. LITTLE BRO CHAGO  :angel:
> *



well said homie! thats all that matters that we all got done what chago wanted done!! it would of never happend with out the help of everyone and my homie Pauly,Miguel, Ricky and Mario who took the time from work and there own truck and trailer to drive down 12 hours or so to Vegas to make chagos dream complete! much love!!!!

SONS OF MEXICO


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Oct 17 2005, 12:28 AM~4013856
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> UCE
> *


thanxz UCE! Irene was happy to hear someone local, will help her with chagos car!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Chago is a angel set to the lowrider community all over the world to unite people for a great cause...wish i could have helped...but i was going through a though time finacialy then..


----------

